# LGB 2096S



## handycam (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a schematic or an LGB service manual breakdown for an early 2096S? Mine's sound, lights, horn are all fine, but it only moves in forward direction. No reverse. When you attempt to change direction, the lights change, idle sound starts, but the unit's wheels do not move.
Any tips? Please let me know! Thank you.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi handy 

Try this website for the info you are looking for. 

http://theworldoflgb.blogspot.com/2011/01/lgb-mogul.html


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 07 Jun 2012 05:45 PM 
Hi handy 

Try this website for the info you are looking for. 

http://theworldoflgb.blogspot.com/2011/01/lgb-mogul.html 


I can't find an LGB 2096S on that website.

There is one here along with the parts diagram and an early user manual that includes that OBB diesel.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=149

Knut


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Handycam: 

do the wheels in both motor blocks move freely in both directions if you rotate them by hand? 

Mohammed
http://www.allaboutlgb.com/


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Cam... Try this link 2096S exploded


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Possible motor bad, or axle gear moved and locks the axle. If converted to digital, decoder can cause this problem.


----------



## rjbord (Feb 13, 2012)

This site has a 6 page service manual - pretty good electrical diagram: http://www.lgbworld.com/service_...-1.PDF

Good luck


----------



## handycam (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone, but no luck, even with the manuals (they all must be a later version). Wheels move freely in both directions. This unit is probably the 1st generation, as it does NOT have a three-way switch underneath. The unit has a built-in momentum up to about 9volts. Forward motion- perfect, Reverse- none at all. Sound and horn- perfect in either direction. Completely puzzled!


----------



## handycam (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Dan. I disassembled the 2096 today. It is probably the earliest version produced. What caught my attention in your post is the digital/decoder part. Nothing resembling that was found, however the 3-way switch (found on the bottom) had been removed and the IC chip (on the main circuit board) that it looks like should be connected to has been solder "bridged" between two points on one side. There is even a very, very small piece of bare wire that protrudes from the solder in that spot. Maybe a decoder was installed, then removed? 
I guess this is a project for Klauss!


----------



## handycam (Jan 23, 2010)

I disassembled the 2096 today. It is probably the earliest version produced. What caught my attention in one post is the digital/decoder part. Nothing resembling that was found, however the 3-way switch (found on the bottom) had been removed and the IC chip (on the main circuit board) that it looks like should be connected to has been solder "bridged" between two points on one side. There is even a very, very small piece of bare wire that protrudes from the solder in that spot. Maybe a decoder was installed, then removed? 
I guess this is a project for Klauss!


----------

